# Drum run galveston jettys



## nitroscott (Apr 7, 2013)

Does anyone know how the Black Drum run is going in Galveston. There is a big run of Black Drum through the Jettys the end of March to the middle of April but I am not sure if the cold weather has pushed them back. Thanks


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I think that I would try fishing for them with the cool weather still hanging around and the water still below 70 degrees.


----------



## nitroscott (Apr 7, 2013)

*Yep*

Yes I think you are right. They come in with cold water. The other thing that is screwed up with the cold water is the crabs arent there according to all of the bait houses. I can remember the weather being 90 degrees usually this time of the year. Bet this cold streak is screwing up all of the fish.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Temps will not have much effect on the drum. The drum spawn on the spring high tides no matter the temps. The run so far has started good. Bait stands here had lot of live crabs. Most were bought out for cooking last weekend for Easter, but this happens most every year. North winds made it hard for some of them to run all there traps 2-3 weeks ago and the numbers were a little low. But with the strong south winds this week the drum run should get into full effect and the crabber will have plenty of water.


----------



## nitroscott (Apr 7, 2013)

*Thanks*

Hey, Thats really good news. I am going to the Gun emplacements at the Galveston jettys all day tom. It is the best place around here to catch Blacks. I have caught as many as 8- 30 to 50 pounders there. But the only drawback is the long walk and fishing on the rocks is dangerous. I will let yall know how I did.


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

*uggs*

Please let us know....


----------



## nitroscott (Apr 7, 2013)

*Got one*

Hey all you tough surf fisherman. I made the long walk down to the Galveston Jetty at the Gun Emplacement. It is the best Black Drum fishing hole in the Galveston area. 50' deep water within casting distance. You have to walk about a mile through swamps, up and down hills, through the reeds and I pulled my dolley full of supplies because I stayed there for 9 hours. As soon as I got there they were bitting not sure what was biting and then Boom hook up with something big. Faught him for about 15 minutes until we were both tired. I landed it with lots of help. It was a Big Black Drum. We measured it on a 24" cooler and half his body hung off. I was really psyched for more and never got another bite and I stayed till after dark waiting on that second slack high tide and it never came. Dont know why the tides were screwed up. The tide stayed low until dark. I have some pictures if someone can upload them for me. Thanks


----------



## flyntus (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey Nitroscott! Could you or anyone else give me the coordinates for the gun emplacement at the Galveston Jetties. I was trying to find it on Google Earth, not sure I'm looking at the right place hwell: 

I live and work in Galveston and I'd love to put my son and me on some black drum action!

Thanks, all!


----------



## fuller_trey (May 1, 2012)

Can someone tell me exactly where the galveston jetties gun emplacement is?


----------



## nitroscott (Apr 7, 2013)

The Gun Emplacement is at the eastern end of Seawall Blvd as far as you can go. Then you have to park your car and carry your supplies. If you are in a boat look for the channel marker that in right next to the shoreline. It is all deep water from that Channel marker to the Coast Guard Yard and that is where the Black Drum like to hang out. They were only biting on the low slack tide but they also like high slack tide too. The locals say they will be there for while longer. Bring at least 30# tackle though. The one I caught the other day was probably 40#. They fight like a Tuna for the first 15 minutes, so let em wear out and lighten the drag up, then reel them in. Best fighting bayfish you can catch except for a stingray maybe. The bait they like the best is live crab. Take the top shell off with bait knife, cut the pinchers off and then cut the body in half, run the hook through the body. Good luck


----------



## nitroscott (Apr 7, 2013)

I figured out how to upload a picture. To those of you who care.


----------



## nitroscott (Apr 7, 2013)

What it looks like at the Drum Hole.


----------



## flyntus (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice pics, NitroScott! Big, Big Ugly! And I really like how you rigged your dolly cart. Looks minimalistic, which is always what I'm searching for (I always have too much stuff to carry).

Not trying to hj your thread, sir, but for those who've asked I've found where the gun battery is.

Coordinates in decimal degrees are 29.336263°, -94.756754°. If you put the coordinates in Google Earth, it will take you right to it.

Flyntus


----------



## SaltWaterHooker (May 10, 2011)

Took a couple out last week to the Galveston Causeway, he landed a 38# drum.


----------

